# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  rasprodaja u 5 mjesecu

## frogica

HAj! Jel netko zna kada je sljedeća rasprodaja u svibnju 2011??

----------


## puntica

21.5. 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/64942-R...aja-21.05.2011.

----------

